# Walls...what to use?



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

So i'm making a small HO scale oval. Using the stock plastic track. I need something for walls. I was thinking about just using some cardboard but I wanted something that looks better. I was wondering what you guys recommend? Also how should I attach it? Thanks in advance for the help!
Corey


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you want clear walls use Lexan, for solid walls Sintra is a good choice.


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Rich!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I swear by this stuff called composite doorstop molding from Home Depot. Check the bottom of this page.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362292


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I used the plastic slats from 2 inch wide plastic window blinds (already white too)....I split them in half with a table saw in for use in a few spots as well...


----------



## Monte ss (Nov 15, 2015)

*Walls*

Check my posts and pics of my track in new members thread Monte ss


----------

